# Coffee Grinder Help



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

Hi all,

First off Im new here, nice to meet you!









I was wondering if you could give me some recommendations for a conical burr coffee grinders?

My Dad is a big coffee lover and for his birthday I would like to get him a new grinder, Ive looked around but alot of the conical burr reviews seem to be in $$$ or old reviews.

What conical burr grinders would you guys recommend for around the £150 - £200 range?

Much appreciated!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How does your dad brew his coffee? Espresso or filter/aeropress etc?

And what does he grind with now?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Also, feel free to dismiss and sorry for going off on a tangent but what about a gift of coffee itself instead of the grinder you want is too much?

Something like HasBean's In My Mug where you get a bag of beans every week and a vlog to go with it is a great way to get into specialty coffee. Just an idea.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

To get a big conical, you are going to struggle at that price point. the conicals are usually at the top end of the market place and I am not aware of anything readily available new, at under a grand. A Hausgrind I believe is conical but it is a hand grinder and many on here will tell you more about them. The best grinder in the price you mention, will probably be a Eureka Mignon which will be £200 to £220 or so for a decent second hand one but it is flat burr.


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys, thanks for getting back much appreciated. Sorry took awhile to respond Ive just got back form work!



aaronb said:


> How does your dad brew his coffee? Espresso or filter/aeropress etc?
> 
> And what does he grind with now?


Im going to sound like a rookie now, but Im pretty sure its Espresso haha. The coffee machine is built into the kitchen units, so Im sure there is a grinder already built in. But he does also use a press for which does use a grinder.



aaronb said:


> Also, feel free to dismiss and sorry for going off on a tangent but what about a gift of coffee itself instead of the grinder you want is too much?
> 
> Something like HasBean's In My Mug where you get a bag of beans every week and a vlog to go with it is a great way to get into specialty coffee. Just an idea.


Thats a good idea, I often buy him coffee beans, Ive been getting him Monmouth coffee beans lately which he likes, theres a new coffee shop that sells them local to me. But yeah I'll look up that HasBeans you mention sounds like a good idea, but ideally I would still like to get him a grinder. Maybe I'll ask my brother to go in with me if the grinders are abit out of my budget!



dfk41 said:


> To get a big conical, you are going to struggle at that price point. the conicals are usually at the top end of the market place and I am not aware of anything readily available new, at under a grand. A Hausgrind I believe is conical but it is a hand grinder and many


I thought that could be the case, he does have a hand grinder, I'll post a pick up and see if you can identify it? Im really not to clued up this sort of thing and I dont want to ask my oldman as I wanted to surprise him haha


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

Heres the hand grinder, any idea on this?

  

Heres this coffee machine he uses, pretty sure its espresso with grinder built in.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Heres this coffee machine he uses, pretty sure its espresso with grinder built in.


That looks like it was styled on one of those all in one soap/water/dryer things you see in McDonalds toilets


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like an AEG PE 8036-M so has a grinder built in


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry what was your budget for a grinder, and were you wanting new or would a good condition secondhand one be acceptable.....you will get more for your money with the secondhand route.... Plus is space an issue?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not really convinced a better grinder would equal better coffee with that setup, these integrated units can be quite limiting - and obviously if you upgrade then it's still sat there gathering dust.

I'd suggest either going with a HasBean In My Mug subscription, maybe a 12 month if you go in with your brother? He'd get 250g of coffee delivered every week, and a ~12 min vlog about the coffee and what you can expect to taste in it - this is obviously optional but I find quite interesting to watch.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/subscriptions/products/in-my-mug-subscription-pack-12-months-52-weeks

Or maybe upgrading his work setup?

You could get say a Porlex hand grinder and a Aeropress or a Chemex which look really cool and make good coffee. Would come in at well under £100 too, including a few bags of tasty coffee.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I second that ...a chemex is great looking gift for someone who enjoys coffee.


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

@aaron & Thecatlinux

Cheers lads, yeah I was thinking of getting him one for when he uses the coffee press, but I guess if your only going to get few cups at time its not really worth it, so I guess the hand grinder will do. He doesnt really use the press that much either.

@geordie boy

You spend alot of time in McDonalds toilets then mate? lol


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

Im just looking at the Chemex set up, looks pretty cool. I dare say he wouldnt use it to often, but it looks cool haha


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Im just looking at the Chemex set up, looks pretty cool. I dare say he wouldnt use it to often, but it looks cool haha


Can only speak for myself but if I got one as a gift I would be over the moon .


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> @geordie boy
> 
> You spend alot of time in McDonalds toilets then mate? lol


Those bucket sized drinks have to go somewhere


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can only speak for myself but if I got one as a gift I would be over the moon .


Ok Im sold haha I'll be partaking in one then!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Ok Im sold haha I'll be partaking in one then!


Cant take all the credit as it was Aaron's idea.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Get the small one if it's just for him, and a Porlex or Hario hand grinder to go with it.

HasBean sell the chemex, you could get a few bags of coffee at the same time.

You can make some very good coffee with that setup


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Get the small one if it's just for him, and a Porlex or Hario hand grinder to go with it.
> 
> HasBean sell the chemex, you could get a few bags of coffee at the same time.
> 
> You can make some very good coffee with that setup


Cool, so I'll get him the full set up: the jug, lid, water kettle & filters.

Just looking at the grinders you suggested, looks like my oldman could a Hario grinder, I'll have to double check, if he hasnt then I'll get him one.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Cool, so I'll get him the full set up: the jug, lid, water kettle & filters.
> 
> Just looking at the grinders you suggested, looks like my oldman could a Hario grinder, I'll have to double check, if he hasnt then I'll get him one.


I wouldn't bother with the lid, or the kettle unless he can use it at work? Presumably he has to use the supplied water source?

the pic you posted definitely wasn't a hario grinder btw.


----------



## NoMas (May 22, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I wouldn't bother with the lid, or the kettle unless he can use it at work? Presumably he has to use the supplied water source?
> 
> the pic you posted definitely wasn't a hario grinder btw.


It would be for home use, you dont think its worth getting the kettle or lid then? What do you rate the Portex or Hario?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NoMas said:


> @geordie boy
> 
> You spend alot of time in McDonalds toilets then mate? lol


Coffeeforum's own George Michael


----------

